# What guns surprised you? Good or Bad.



## Jayghf1978 (Jun 11, 2013)

Life is a box of chocolates, you never know what you are gonna get.

The famous Forest Gump quote was to imply how surprising life may be, how assumptions may not reflex reality.

Same hold true for guns, as we are often surprised by certain brands; good or bad. Many times we try out a gun based on recommendations, but our experiences can differ from the people who suggested them. In my short shooting history, I have had a few surprises, both good and bad.

Almost everyone I have talked to have had a Glock at some point. Near unanimous, Glock is the most popular manufacturer in the US, especially among military and law enforcement. I hated the feel of Glock, no matter how much I tried to like it. I shot both the 9mm and the .40, and hated them both. The grip feel is awful with the checkering; and the beaver tail pushes my grip hard and often. Shooting the Glock is as comfortable as receiving kisses from mother in laws. Same could be said about the Springfield XDM, the perceived Glock clone.

One gun I shot that was surprisingly smooth was the H&K P30. Have not thought much about the H&K products and hated the price tag, the P30 was incredibly awesome to shoot. The grip feel was light, just enough to provide decent grasp. The short trigger is perhaps the best I have experienced to date, with just the right weight for single or double action pull. Although my experience with the P30 can only be described as short and sweet, but will always be in my heart.

What guns surprised you, good and bad? Thank you for reading, have a good labor day.


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

Sucks to be me, I can't like the Glocks either. Tried and tried and tried....I shoot 'em just fine and dandy but I hate 'em. And that surprises me actually.

The Springer XDS on the other hand I rather adore except that it punishes my hand worse than any gun I ever shot in .45 ACP and *that* surprised me as well. I love it but it just plain hurts to shoot. I'm likely gonna buy one anyway and fix the grip so it ain't so abrasive.

The third big surprise and the biggest pleasure was inheriting a Colt 1903 Model M in .32 ACP. Made in 1918 and not well preserved in terms of finish, the bore was perfect and it was tight and functional (and declared so by a competent pistol smith) so I took it to the range and I shot it because from the moment I handled it I had a yummy feeling in my soul.

Changed the whole way I look at handguns and revitalized a life long love of shooting sports and handguns that had been on hold for many years. I'm back in the saddle and shooting, collecting, and hand loading again soon because of this pistol.

VooDoo


----------



## Hurryin' Hoosier (Jan 8, 2011)

My most pleasant surprise was my first Pistolet Makarova. That has to be the most rugged, reliable, accurate and go-to-H... ingenious weapon I've ever seen.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I like Glocks and carry one on a regular basis as it is my primary carry sidearm; gen3 Glock 23 which I have modified to my preferences. I also like Smith and Wesson M&P's a lot and own four of them. I don't particularly care for XD's but I do own one. I don't hate any gun; doesn't make much sense to hate an inanimate object.

Guns that have surprised me. My M&P 15 Sport and my M&P 15-22. Both have exceeded my expectations and are sure keepers. My Kahr T9 is so pretty I refuse to carry it. It belongs in a frame, though it will stay in my safe. Once bought a Springfield 1911 short barrel and I didn't care for it at all. Got rid of it in short order. Also bought a P9 Kahr maybe ten years ago and didn't like it one bit. I love my K9 Elite '03 and my PM9 but that P9 was not for me. 

There have been a boat load of others over the past 45 1/2 years of my gun culture existence. Too many to list. I have become a lot more discriminating in my purchases as a rule but still make mistakes at times. Or rather should I say, sudden purchases without prior thought and consideration. That sounds better than mistakes.


----------



## Ratpacker (Mar 7, 2013)

A Mauser C-96 "Broomhandle", (Dad) brought back from Germany , at the end of his tour with the 95th Infantry "Patton's 3rd Army"
Shoots O-K with Portuguese ammo ... the real deal. 7.63
Shoots horribly high... off of point of aim; with " Tokarev 7.62


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Jean's Kel-Tec P3AT is both reliable and sufficiently accurate for self-defense purposes.
It was also as cheap as dirt.

Yes, there are things "wrong" with it, but they are detail—maybe even "cosmetic"—issues that do not affect its function.
We consider it to have been an outstanding bargain.
And, like both Jean and me, it's completely American made.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

I was surprised how well the S&W 3913 shoots. It is a very accurate firearm and has become my go to gun on a day to day basis. I am don't like how the Glock shoots even though I have 8 of them. Yes they go bang every time I pull the trigger and I am combat accurate with it but if it don't shoot the head off a snake at 3 yards then I don't have much use for it.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

I'd have to go with a 10" bullbarrel Ruger MKII.It was hell to hold up long but it would consistently hit the head of a bowling pin at 100yds without a problem.


----------



## Donn (Jul 26, 2013)

Might be the wrong place since this is in the semi-auto forum, but here it is anyway. Pleasant surprise, although it shouldn't have been, how much I liked the Colt Python. As a hardcore S&W revolver fan, I really wanted not to like it, but it won me over with the first shot. My only regret was not buying one when they were still being made and prices were within reason. Big disappointment was an S&W Bodyguard 38spl. Pretty much a turd from day one. Factory couldn't fix it. Couldn't get rid of it fast enough.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The XDs surprised me with its accuracy and comparative pleasantness to shoot (compared to a Kahr K-40)

I was surprised at how well I was able to shoot my G20 at 25 yards, despite feeling like I was holding a 2x4.

I was surprised to find how accurate an AR-15 can be, with hand loaded ammo, a decent trigger, and good optics.

I was surprised to find out how much more I liked Benelli shotguns than anything I've ever owned, for dove hunting. (I still don't own one.)

I was surprised at how much CZ's impress me, and by how unimpressed I am with the Sigs and HK's I have handled.


----------



## papajohn664 (Aug 31, 2013)

I carry my tarsus PT 740 it is nice and compact, I have owned other tarsus weapons this is my 1st semiauto


----------



## malonezn1972 (Jun 30, 2013)

I was surprised by the poor quality and workmanship of the Bersa 380CC. I had never fired one, but read so many great reviews online that I purchased one. NEVER AGAIN!!! My first Bersa will be my last Bersa!


----------



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

Happy Surprise: Ruger SR1911 full size. Now this is the only 1911 I have ever fired so you might take this as ALL 1911 models. I ruled out the 1911 real early in my quest to buy one and only one (ever) semi-auto because I wanted a high capacity polymer beastie in 40 cal. The cost per bullet on the 1911 didn't make sense, the low capacity was a problem, plus it was an 'old fart' gun. Then I rented one. A week later I bought the same model. Where do I get an 'old fart' application? I don't think I need to explain the overall effect of a 1911 - y'all know what I mean. I am totally on board with all the 1911 respect.

Unhappy surprise: FN FNX-40. Looks awesome, packs 14+1 of 40, goes boom every time, has all the stuff I (thought) I wanted - whats not to love? Well, the nerve damage it gave me after 100 rounds because it fits so poorly into my mutant hands wasn't so cool. The curve of the back handle is wide and hits the base of my thumb wrong, so that lovely gun will get sold.


edit - it made funnies out of the word f a r t. Silly interwebs.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

My pleasant surprise: a Bersa .45 UC Pro - excellent feel, flawless performance.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Donn said:


> Might be the wrong place since this is in the semi-auto forum, but here it is anyway. Pleasant surprise, although it shouldn't have been, how much I liked the Colt Python. As a hardcore S&W revolver fan, I really wanted not to like it, but it won me over with the first shot. My only regret was not buying one when they were still being made and prices were within reason. Big disappointment was an S&W Bodyguard 38spl. Pretty much a turd from day one. Factory couldn't fix it. Couldn't get rid of it fast enough.


In my opinion, the Colt Python was the best looking DA revolver ever made.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Gruesome said:


> Happy Surprise: Ruger SR1911 full size. Now this is the only 1911 I have ever fired so you might take this as ALL 1911 models. I ruled out the 1911 real early in my quest to buy one and only one (ever) semi-auto because I wanted a high capacity polymer beastie in 40 cal. The cost per bullet on the 1911 didn't make sense, the low capacity was a problem, plus it was an 'old fart' gun. Then I rented one. A week later I bought the same model. Where do I get an 'old fart' application? I don't think I need to explain the overall effect of a 1911 - y'all know what I mean. I am totally on board with all the 1911 respect.
> 
> Unhappy surprise: FN FNX-40. Looks awesome, packs 14+1 of 40, goes boom every time, has all the stuff I (thought) I wanted - whats not to love? Well, the nerve damage it gave me after 100 rounds because it fits so poorly into my mutant hands wasn't so cool. The curve of the back handle is wide and hits the base of my thumb wrong, so that lovely gun will get sold.
> 
> edit - it made funnies out of the word f a r t. Silly interwebs.


I was at a range yesterday where I am a member and saw my first Ruger 1911. One of the shooters had one and it was nice. He let me dry fire it. It did have some work done on it but it was a sweet 1911.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I kinda' like the CZ's, I have 3 the CZ 75 Compact, P01 and CZ 40 P they seem to fit my hand like a glove, and are reasonably priced, I also have a Kimber "Super Carry Pro" 4 inch barrel with rounded grip frame, great feel, fun to shoot. Also have a Sig P229 .40 Equinox, a little bulky for a .40 but it's well made and shoots and looks great, same for my 92 SF Beretta Inox 9mm. I at one time swore I'd never buy a Glock, went out and bought a Gen4 G26 and was so impressed I bought a G30 two days later, don't know what came over me but I just hadda' have one. But my all time favorite is my Kahr MK40 all stainless, love the size, quality, and weight although to some a bit heavy for such a small gun. I guess it's my favorite as I've carried it every day since I bought it.


----------



## Vodoun da Vinci (Apr 6, 2007)

Yup...something weird has happened in my brain having shot an XDS in .45 and researched them/learned to love them. Today I shot a Glock G26 9mm that belongs to a Gun Buddy whose XDS 9mm is being fixed in the recall. he was so upset and lonely for a similar pistol that he bought a used G26. I'm now hooked...it's the first Glock I ever handled and then shot and said "Hmmmm...I have *GoT* to get me one of these!"

So from a Glock "Meh" to a Glock "WoW!" in like a matter of weeks.

And yup, I'm really, really surprised. And pleased.

VooDoo


----------



## Pistol Pete (Jan 8, 2010)

I bought a Ruger Single Six years ago because the price was right, never wanted one. Now 30 some years later it's been my holster gun for 20 years. It's shot rabbits, several rattle snakes, don't know how many tin cans. Great little gun. My biggest bad surprise was a S&W Model 24 bought new in the mid 80s. Sent it back 3 times trying to get it corrected. Finally traded it and a 1100 shot gun for a Python.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Well, first of all, I'm a sixgunner from 'way back, have had little to do with the autoloaders. Not that I've not had the experience.

I reckon the one pistol that surprised me was an AMT (I think) auto pistol in .30 Carbine. I was at a public range one day and a shooter there offered to let me fire off a little from his pistol. I had seen him firing and knew it had a pretty good "bark" when fired.

I loaded a magazine into the pistol and sighted on my target maybe fifty yards away. This pistol hardly moved under recoil, more from the slide cycling than the bullet firing. And the bullet got there in a hurry!

The .30 Carbine is as much fun as a .22 autoloader, and plenty flat shooting.

Bob Wright


----------



## catch (Nov 4, 2013)

Most pleasant surprise, full size CZ in .38 Super...what a shooter. 14 shot XD 45acp I can shoot it for hours (fits like a glove).


----------



## yardbird (Nov 11, 2013)

A CZ-75BD Police in 9mm and S&W model 10 nickel in 38spl, both are accurate and smooth shooting. The Mrs. got a S&W M&P 22 pistol, fun and reliable.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Ruger LCP. Been looking for one at a reasonable price for quite a while. Finally located one with extra mags, Fobus holster, soft case. Bought it. Took it to the range and ran 50 rounds through it. Gun worked fine but it's very uncomfortable to shoot. Being so small and with such a short grip, I could not get a comfortable feeling with it in the hand. I have arthritis and it was pretty uncomfortable to shoot, much more so than the Bersa Thunders and Ruger P95 that I also have. It's going to be for sale shortly.


----------



## lead (Oct 10, 2013)

I got to shoot an FNP9 awhile back and was very impressed at how accurate and comfortable it was. It hit right to point of aim every time.
I bought 2 HSc 380 Mauser pistols over the years. First was a German Mauser, Interarms import, 70's vintage. It jammed alot, until the trigger bar broke. I traded it at a loss. Years later I bought an Italian made version, a Gamba product. It never broke, but it jammed more then the Mauser model. I guess I wasn't destined to own an HSc.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

Jayghf1978 said:


> Life is a box of chocolates, you never know what you are gonna get.
> 
> The famous Forest Gump quote was to imply how surprising life may be, how assumptions may not reflex reality.
> 
> ...


ALL three of my Glock pistols surprised me. Why? Because none of them worked when they were brand new! The two G-21's were, 'kaBoom!' specials that were very dangerous to shoot with any higher end self-defense ammo. It took a joint lawsuit by both the Portland Police Bureau, and the Georgia State Patrol before Glock, GmbH/Inc. finally admitted that there was, indeed, something seriously wrong with their G-21 pistols, stopped BS' ing everybody, and got around to actually fixing the problem. (If they hadn't my, now, superlatively handling G-21's still wouldn't be working safely.)

As for my G-19(RTF-2)? I've finally got it ejecting OK; but I doubt that it'll ever be anywhere near as good as either of my G-21's. (Only cost me an additional $300 some-odd dollars in order to bring it to the level of trouble-free performance that it enjoys, today!)

What pleasantly surprised me about these Glock pistols is that - once I finally had them up and running - they are utterly reliable, straight shooting guns.

Yes, life is definitely surprising! When I was a boy I never dreamed (nor did anyone else) that I'd be living in the modern, thoroughly homogenized, and socialist America that we, all, exist in today. Some mornings I get up out of bed, turn on, 'the news'; and the place seems like a foreign country! When I was a young man there were no drugs in schools, only the people out west carried guns; and there were no popularized mass shootings, no illegal immigrants (to speak of), and everybody still believed in God and went to either church or synagogue on weekends.

NOT TRUE ANYMORE, THOUGH!

My active-duty US Marine Corps, 'uncles' began teaching me how to shoot when I was only nine years old. In those days, there was no such thing as a, 'comfortable gun'. You took whatever firearm you were handed, and hit the target with it. I guess this is, 'Why' I've never had any problem physically adjusting to a, 'blocky Glock'. I still shoot whatever I'm handed and leave things at that. Perhaps I should mention to you, though, that a Glock handles much better if you put a Hogue, 'HandAll' rubber grip sleeve on it.

What a horrible thought! Why would I ever want to kiss my dearly beloved mother-in-law? (You know the clever old woman who once gave my physically gorgeous wife a set of lovely flannel nightgowns to wear to bed at night - She was so thoughtful of my wife's good health! To this very day I still don't know, quite, how to thank the woman!)

Personally, I don't like shooting any H&K pistol for an extended period of time. The narrower backstraps just dig into my hand too much. If you like H&K's, 'LEM' triggers then you should try one of SIG's short-throw, 'DAK' triggers! (Perceptively better!)


----------



## donk123 (Jun 6, 2013)

glock with the good. g19 gen4 has been a pleasure to own. accurate,easy to strip/clean,perfect size for c&c.
walther with the bad. can move the barrel with the slide in lock up,extreme wear on top of barrel for amount of rounds,poor accuracy.


----------



## ArmyCop (May 7, 2006)

My S&W Model 60 Pro (3" barrel) suprised me with recoil.
Before this I had never shot a 357 magnum and from what I'd heard I was expecting it to really kick.
When I shot it I was suprised at how "not bad" the recoil actually was.
Dunno if it's because I'm used to shooting 45 ACP or what but the 60 pro is really fun to shoot.


----------



## peaceforsam (Jan 24, 2014)

I found stoger cougar to be one of the most accurate softest shooting 45 acp guns I have ever owned mag cap is a little low for grip size but for 360$ NIB it has never failed me in over 1500 rounds various HP,Ball ammo. It is my nightstand gun with streamlight for the $ this gun is awsome for the money. I have 2 other 45s XD45C,RugerR11911, they both are flawless also I bought the cougar on a whim and was very surprised the other 2 were researched buys and turned out as expected. I'm happy the way it turned out and will prob never part with any of them.


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

Bisley said:


> I was surprised at how much CZ's impress me, and by how unimpressed I am with the Sigs and HK's I have handled.


Me too. When I was buying my first hand gun in a long time, I wanted to like my brother's 226. I just couldn't do it. So I bought a Glock. Glock is OK and I liked it just fine. Then my son bought a CZ75. I had to have one. After hating the Sig, I figured I hated all DA/SA pistols. CZ surprised me.


----------



## KeithC. (Dec 24, 2013)

Ruger LCR 38 Special. The MOST BRUTAL handgun I have ever fired. Far, far worse than my 7 !/2" Ruger Redhawk .44 magnum. Shooting the LCR with +P ammo is electric....quickly turning hands and wrists numb....kinda like hitting an oak tree with a baseball bat. 

At the same time I absolutely adore the pistol. Just can't stand to shoot it. Much like marriage.


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

My S&W M&P 9mm. Much better for me than the Glocks. Just fits and feels better especially the no finger groove grip frame and trigger shape/size.
Also surprised me by how well it shoots.


----------



## HighlandLofts (Jan 7, 2014)

For small caliber target shooting I'd have to say my Ruger MK2 with the ten inch bull barrel, Bought it as an investment and really like shooting it, I picked one up for one of my sons.
For small caliber carry for fun gun I'd say my new stainless Ruger Single-Six 922LR/22Mag) takes he cake. I had a couple of cheaper 22LR revolvers over the years and didn't like any of them at all. I bought a older blued Single-Six (22LR/22Mag) and shot it occasionally but never carried it, I sold it and bought the new one and BINGO. More accurate, better looking and fills the void. 

For large caliber handguns my favorite target gun is my stainless Ruger GP100 six inch 357 Mag. Just feels so good in my hand and a pleasure to shoot, run 39SPL through it and i'ts like being a kid in a candy shop.

For large caliber revolver close to home carry it's my S&W 642 Aieweight 38 + P, compact, comfotable to pocket carry in a pocket sleve and big enough to get it done. I bought it on a whim and thought it would sit in the safe. I carry this gun EVERY DAY! Best $400 I ever spent on a handgun. 

For large caliber semi-auto carry it's my Colt Combat Commader.

Best suprise and value was the S&W 642 Airweight 38 + P.


----------



## Gator (Dec 11, 2006)

I love my LCP 380. And I love my P226R Tacops. I have had Glocks and can not find a way to like them. And I had a Glock 22C that shot better than any gun I have ever had but sold it couse It's just some thing about Glock that eats at me as far as a defence gun, kinda like fighting with a plastic spoon. Yea I know the LCP is plastic too but its just a pocket gun. 
It's like having a rock in your pocket you can defend your self or not but you have some thing.


----------



## MaxResponse (Jan 27, 2014)

The worst surprise in a gun I have owned would have to be a Dan Wesson .44 magnum revolver I had years ago. I paid waaaayyyyy too much for it but it was new and with the Zebra wood grips, beautiful. Darn thing spit lead out at the cylinder to barrel gap. Factory ammo or hand-loads, they all did the same thing. I returned it to the factory three times and finally had them take it back and swap out a new one with me. They did not put the Zebra wood grips on my 'new' gun. I didn't even shoot it, I traded for a Desert Eagle. 
Best gun, biggest surprise. Star M45 .45acp. I have owned three or four and think I have ran a total of 2-3K rounds through them with zero breakage over the years. The price was right too!


----------



## jeffs1911 (Jan 29, 2014)

I picked up a little colt 1908 25 auto that I shoot with at 17 yards with a 2inch groups. That was really cool that a small gun like that is so accurate. .I always surprise people at the range with it .....they shoot there glocks or 1911 full size and at the same distance I can group better on paper .....


----------



## aarondhgraham (Mar 17, 2011)

*Taurus 22-PLY and 25-PLY,,,*

Back when they were only $201.00 at budsgunshop.com,,,
I ordered a 22-PLY on a whim because it was just so danged cute. 

But it turned out to be an extremely fine little handgun.

The older steel versions of the gun (PT-22) were plagued with malfunctions,,,
The new polymer version (still marked PT-22 on the slide) are better.

Mine runs Federal Bulk Pack ammo with no problems at all,,,
It also likes CCI Standard and CCI Mini Mags.

It fits my hand so well it is a natural pointer,,,
Which is good because the small sights are hard to see.










I'm a mediocre shot at the best of times,,,
But at 7-10 yards I'm shooting a 4" rapid fire group.

It has a long DAO trigger pull and a long trigger reset,,,
But again the gun fits so snugly in my hand,,,
This is only a minor thing to deal with.

I liked the little shooter so well,,,
I ordered the 25-PLY to pair up with it.










So I practice with the cheap 22 ammunition,,,
And use the 25 ACP as a convenient jacket pocket carry pistol.

The 25 like it's rimfire sister points very naturally with little recoil,,,
I practice with it at 7-10 yards and put 3-tap groups in the neck/clavicle area.

Both guns dirty up fairly quickly,,,
But they disassemble and clean very easily,,,
So I keep them pristine and they haven't given me any problems.

The one thing that isn't ideal is due to their small size,,,
They do not have an extractor to force ejection of the empty cartridges.

If you have a fail-to-fire and multiple DAO trigger pulls don't fire the cartridge,,,
You must flip open the barrel to toss out the dud cartridge,,,
Racking the slide only tries to feed another round,,,
Then you have an even worse jam.

Fortunately this hasn't happened to me,,,
Except with Remington Golden Bullet 22 LR ammo,,,
I've not yet experienced any failure with the 25 ACP cartridges.

So what started out as a whim purchase,,,
Became a part of my carry rotation.

Aarond

.


----------



## Richardin52 (Mar 12, 2012)

I picked up a new Wather ppk/s last year and just love the way this gun shoots. Smooth triger, feels great in the hand was dead on target from day one. 

Thirty years ago I had an Erma .380 (baby luger) when I worked for the forest service on a mountain in Maine. That gun filled the stew pot quite often with rabbits and partrige and I grew to really like a .380. 

Sold the Erma years ago. I have had several .380's since but could never find anything that would shoot like that old Erma until I got the ppk/s. I just love this gun. 

Lots of people on this forum think they need a cannon to put down something. I knew an old trapper when I was younger who killed bears with a .22 pistal and that's a fact. 

Boy's it ain't the size of your piece it's how you use it.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

I think we're all fond of recalling memorable firearms we've owned over the years. Ones that we are sorry we ever let go and genuinely miss. My first firearm was one of these.

Purchased new on April 5, 1968, it was a Ruger Super Single Six Convertible (now called Single Six) with the 5 1/2" barrel. For $78 you got two cylinders; one for shorts, longs, and long rifle and one for .22WRM only. I loved that little revolver and curse the day I let it go. I had ordered a Single Six, those didn't have adjustable sights, but I was anxious and when it hadn't come in, I settled for the Super Single Six, which did have adjustable sights, for $13 more. I really miss that gun at times.

I had three Taurus 92's in the early 90's, one without the decocker and two with this feature. One was a compact which I had a gunsmith tune for me. That's the one I should never have sold. Dumb. It was not only beautiful with its fine wood grips, but accurate and reliable as a rock.

A Ruger PC4 I bought in the 90's should still be in my collection. Accurate right out of the box, it is one of only three rifles I have ever bought that didn't need to have its sights adjusted when new. An anomaly for sure.

There are a few others but those seem to come to mind right away. Oh and a 1971 version of the Winchester 94. Yes it had the alloy receiver but it was a fine .30-30 carbine. My wife stood in line at a department store for two hours to get it for $71 new. Should have kept that one.


----------



## lakeforktx (Oct 16, 2013)

Biggest surprise for me was the S&W 6906 ...very smooth...but the most smiles for the $$ has to be my Bond Arms 45lc-.410 I just love that thing..


----------



## RadarContact (Nov 25, 2012)

> -- keithc
> "at the same time i absolutely adore the pistol. Just can't stand to shoot it. Much like marriage."


hilarious!!!!


----------



## DWARREN123 (May 11, 2006)

I have picked up a SAR ARMS B6P 9mm full size (Sarsilmaz). It has been extremely good gun.
Sights could be better and only comes with one mag but shoots as good as any I have owned.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Glock 17. People rave about Glocks. Ya know what? They just don't fit the hand well. The trigger is about as bad as any other crappy striker-fired semi-auto, and (IMHO) about the same as the SD40VE. I owned two G17's over a few years period, thinking I'd give it another chance. Both have been sold for other hammer-fired pistols. Plus the slide is just the blocky slab that just doesn't do it for me.


----------



## Kilibreaux (Mar 5, 2014)

What surprises me is that I keep coming BACK to the 1911 regardless of how many OTHER "lovers" I seek out. I own a few Glocks...and I LOVE them...my G20SF is the quintessential 10mm and has digested the most potent loads on earth! I love my Beretta's and my Kahr, and my Desert Eagle, and my S&W .460's and .500's, but I keep coming back to my 1911's...doesn't really matter what brand...ANY brand is fine...

BTW, the BERETTA TOMCAT INOX is the truly surprising handgun...it fits the hand perfectly, can be carried cocked and locked or DA, and has proven to be 100% reliable out of the box!


----------



## welshdude (Mar 16, 2014)

P11 9mm. Bought it as a greenhorn neophyte. Paiid too much, but didn't know any better. Still it's been 100% reliable from day 1.

Intratec Protec .25. Purchased at some local gun show by my wife for the size. Complete POS from day 1. Finally, unloaded it at a fair loss. Worth it. Totally.

Sterling Arms 300 .25 acp. By far the biggest and most pleasant surprise. I needed a CCW as she and I have been swapping the 9 for CC. Very limited budget. _Really _did my research this time. Once bitten twice shy. So, uncovered alot of info on Sterling Arms. The upshot was that I got one manufactured in Gasport, NY between '72 and '76. All the 300 and 302(.22 lr)models were machined from stainless steel. Upon being purchased and moved to Lockport in '77 the new owner lowered the inspection criteria and introduced 'cast' parts to save on the bottom line. The first time I shot it I really didn't expect too much. After 2 mags I was in love. At some future point I'll upgrade to a Micro Desert Eagle .380 as it's machined steel as well. The Sterling is now a family heirloom. It's my intent to acquire another one and teach my 2 grand daughters the fine art of HG self-defense. When they turn 21 I'll get them what they want for their CCWs.


----------



## Ratpacker (Mar 7, 2013)

A Star " Firestar " in .45 ACP . A nickel plated gun. I cleaned it for a friend. Went all out , Polished what I could.... to smooth its trigger, action , & slide . ( polished the feed ramp ) Tightened the rear sight from drifting after shooting some UMC 230 HARDBALL. Used a special & personal blend of ..........." Bowman Gel -lube & " Synco , Super lube"; applied on every friction point, Very slick and loosed , just enough, at that time. I even went so far as to polishing the , frosty,dulling... Exterior sides , with "Wenol". Turned out to be a sweet & reliable shooter....Very accurate for a 3.5 in. Bbl. Did it all for that distant cousin.
A "diamond in the rough" , when I saw it first. WISH IT WERE MINE TODAY.


----------



## Kirk37r (Jan 10, 2013)

A buy that was A great surprise for me. 1985 dated Taurus M66 6" blued revolver (yea lots of bad Taurus rants) This gun is just A Great shooter!
Bad surprise. A Beretta Px4 compact 9mm. Just never got the warm and fuzzy feeling for it after 1 1/2 years. It is the only handgun I have ever traded. Or sold for that matter.
As for Glocks never really considered buying one, Just not for me. But then again I am A Sig Guy and the P226 .40 is my ccw when in the real America. (NJ here)


----------



## nrd515525 (Feb 12, 2007)

Bad-Without a doubt, my brand new Colt Combat Commander, bought about 1980. What a dog. Nothing straight or smooth in it. A gunsmith looked at it and shook his head, "Garbage!". Two trips to Colt fixed a couple of it's issues, but mostly it got scratched up. I finally sold it for a small loss to a guy who apparently was a Colt fanboy. I bought an Italian made Beretta 92F and it was like it was made on another planet, it never missed a beat.

Good-Astra A-75. I've had three of them, all great. The first one, a .40 was painful to shoot, so I sold it off for a small profit. I bought a NIB 9mm nickeled one and would still have it, but I needed cash, so off it went. A year or so later, I found a black one on Gunbroker, and it's been great. It's my present house gun, but it will probably be replaced on that job by my Tanfoglio "Mossad" 9mm.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

The new Remington R51 - bad! Poor quality - a real disappointment.


----------



## Haas (Jun 24, 2009)

malonezn1972 said:


> I was surprised by the poor quality and workmanship of the Bersa 380CC. I had never fired one, but read so many great reviews online that I purchased one. NEVER AGAIN!!! My first Bersa will be my last Bersa!


Really? Not that I'm challenging your opinion here, but, you bought one but never fired it? The reason I ask is because I bought one too and never fired it. But, I will be firing it very soon, and it doesn't seem real fair to give an overall assessment when you never even fired it. It's a cheaper gun, that's for sure, but if it fires great and performs without a hitch, heck, I'm not going to be unhappy with it.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

BigCityChief said:


> The new Remington R51 - bad! Poor quality - a real disappointment.


Chief, please, please detail your problems with this new pistol!
What's gone wrong?
Was anything right?

Tell us about fit, function, feeding, ejection, and all the rest.
Write a detailed review, please.

(I've repeated this request in a PM.)


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Chief, please, please detail your problems with this new pistol!
> What's gone wrong?
> Was anything right?
> 
> ...


Steve, let me begin by saying I was predisposed by personal bias to like this pistol. I very much enjoy my Remington long guns and my R1 1911. In other forums to which I belong, I opined that I would own an R51 as soon as I found one. I absolutely loved the futuristic look of the pistol and was encouraged by the early reviews in the popular gun rags (for what they're worth).

When I actually got to handle the pistol and put about 300 rounds through it, my initial desire to own the pistol quickly dissipated.

IMHO, the look and feel of the pistol screams "Cheap," and I don't mean inexpensive, notwithstanding the pistol's reasonably low MSRP. There are a number of far superior 9MM pistols out there for a $100 or so more.

While the pistol was accurate enough, it was literally painful to shoot, something I don't experience with ANY of the pistols I own. I found this surprising, especially with a 9MM pistol, even taking into account the R51's very thin frame.

The "slide bite" was somewhat problematic and the trigger reset was, in my view, awful. The trigger appears to be constructed of a cheap plastic material and felt as if it needed to be 1/3 longer than it actually is. I also think the grip safety, a feature I enjoy on a number of my firearms, will be the root cause of many future RMA #'s for this pistol.

Lastly, I will say that I read the owner's manual for every pistol I purchase. Having said that, I believe many of the best firearms I own can be assembled and disassembled intuitively. This is not the case with the R51, which will NOT function if the slide stop is improperly installed. For those who refuse to acquaint themselves with the manual, the odds are much better than even that the pistol will be improperly assembled.

While this is much less than what I would characterize as a comprehensive review, Steve, it's the best I can do on a Friday afternoon after a crazy work week. Cheers.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Thanks, Chief.
Your comments are very useful and instructive.

Thanks for taking the time to respond to my request.


----------



## BigCityChief (Jan 2, 2013)

^My pleasure, sir.^


----------



## drafter (Mar 30, 2014)

Handguns
I'm allergic to anything with Taurus on it. 
I've owned 6 or 7 Glocks, the G26, G27 and G30 were OK, I hated the G17, G22 they tore my hand up shooting them. All Glocks got gone !!!
I've owned a few Kimbers, wanted to like them, sold them.

Love the Sig P220, own a few, love the Sig P938 and it replaced a Sig P238 which was a fine ccw but I don't like the .380 round, Sig P938 best carry gun ever, FOR ME. Just acquired a Sig P2022 FDE that is a really nice gun for the $$$. Have a couple SIg Mosquito's, great little plinkers once you buff the feed ramp.
Always hated the look of a Beretta 92FS, bought 1 at a great price and it is the sweetest shooter I have, maybe.
IWI Baby Eagle .45. Heavy enough to double as a boat anchor but, DOES IT EVER SHOOT !!!

Longer...

IWI Tavor, thought it was ugly, bought it anyway, love it and sold 4 of my 5 AR15's, including a Wilson Combat. The Tavor flat out ROCKS !!! Put an EOTECH EXPS 2-2 with G33 3x Magnifier on it, what a package.


----------



## rkelley (May 29, 2014)

Biggest surprise has been a gun I have owned for a very long time. Astra A60 13+1 380. Just a good shooting gun


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

My AMT .380 was the most useless, undependable piece o' chit I've owned. (Can you "Jam-O-Matic?)


----------



## danelectro (Sep 10, 2014)

A similar Colt: Item:12971461 Colt Hammerless Vest Pocket Model 1908 .25 ACP Semi Auto Pistol & Case, C&R For Sale at GunAuction.com


----------

